# Hi all were Petzotix Bedford



## Petzotix Bedford

Hi RFUKers 
were a family run Exotic Pet Shop located on Castle Road in Bedford,just around the corner from the town center. 

We're recently opened and have a great selection of snakes, lizards, arachnids, frogs, accessories and feeders. Please pop in and say hello and tell all your friends about us.

Thanks
Petzotix Bedford


----------



## DaveG1973

I am often in Bedford.... i will pop in when im next there !


----------



## Green Glen

*Recommended*

I just popped in to buy some crickets and a pinkie and the owners were giving some great educational advise on boas. The shop owners seem very knowledgable, reliable and enthusiastic. There was an extra treat which has made my day of seeing my first ever racoon which I guessed they have as a pet. Lovely animal. 
Highly recommended make the journey to this place if only for a chat. 
Glen


----------



## coldestblood

:welcome:

Do you have any pics to share?


----------



## DaveG1973

Do you have any hognose in stock ?


----------



## simate

*Banned from Petzotix!!!!!*

I got banned from Petzotix yesterday just for comparing his prices of frozen food to another place as a customer would do, price matters!

I wasn't rude or anything, I swear, I had no reason to be!! I asked how much he charged for a pack of 50 frozen chicks because I needed some for my ferrets, he said £10. I simply mentioned that his packs of 50 chicks at £10 were a bit expensive compared to Jap Koi in Henlow as they sell them for £4.50 to which he basically called me a liar and simply refused to accept that they could be that cheap as he gets his stock from the same supplier that they do! I said I would ring them with my phone on speaker so he could hear to which he said ok go on then. I rang and they confirmed the price of £4.50 for 50 chicks as I knew they would, he didn't apologise for his questioning of what I'd said but I let it go and said maybe they can buy more and get them cheaper as they have a lot more storage space for them. He said nobody that buys from him wants chicks so there's no point him buying in large numbers. Fair enough I thought.

I then saw his extra large rats were £2.85 I think it was and I said that's a good price as they are over £3 at Jap Koi if I remembered right, I was going to ask for a dozen but then all of a sudden he told me to get out and that I was banned. EH! I said, what on earth for!?! He said I always question his prices when I go in. The fact is I have only been in about 5 times since he opened simply because it's a nightmare to get parked anywhere along Castle Road at the best of times and I can't walk all that far due to having fibromyalgia and because I buy enough frozen food to last for quite a while after having bought a chest freezer as explained below. 

There has been just ONE occasion when pricing was discussed at any length which was when I asked how much he could do 1,000 frozen chicks for, to my amazement he said £10!!! Wow I said, I'll have some, he said he'd order a box for me and for me and to come back the following week as they would take about 5 days or so to be delivered to him, I asked if he could take my number and ring me when they were in but he said nah I don't do that, just pop in some time, bit odd but went along with it. I even bought a chest freezer over that weekend to accommodate them! So I went back the following week after enough time had passed for them to be delivered to him but he said the price was now £35 or something, I can't quite remember, he didn't order any either because of the price increase. Obviously I asked why the price had shot up from £10, he said his suppliers had doubled their prices and on some products like mice and rats they had tripled the price. He said he was in the process of ringing round to try and get better prices as if he couldn't then he would go out of business because selling frozen food was his main income. He said to come back in a couple of weeks and he should have something sorted out by then. I rang after a couple of weeks and he said he hadn't sorted anything still and it might take him a while, fair enough I said but I needed to get some stock elsewhere as I couldn't wait any longer, he was ok about it and why shouldn't he be. That was the only time pricing was EVER talked about, ever! I actually felt sorry for him that he was being sort of priced out of the market. He obviously got something sorted with the price of his rats though, I didn't get a chance to see the price of mice. I have bought frozen rats off him each time I've been in, not anymore though.

So anyway, after saying his rats were a _*GOOD*_<<<<<<< price he said to get out, that I pick on his prices, that I wasn't even local (I am though and he knows it) or a regular (what's that got to do with anything, a customer is a customer regular or not!), just get out you're banned, you don't like my prices so if you're not happy then just get out. He even said that I had the nerve to ring another shop in front of him to check a price, I flippin well said to him shall I so I could prove I wasn't making up the 50 chicks for £4.50 thing to which he said ok go on then and then tries to use it as part of his little rant!!!! He was saying it all in an aggressive manner with a raised voice whilst waving a finger at me and then started to walk towards me which made me feel threatened, as I was walking backwards I attempted to point out to him that I said his rat prices were good and _*NOT*_ expensive but he was having none of it, I reminded him that the 1,000 chick situation was the only time I had talked about pricing with him and what the hell I had done to be told to get out and be banned!! He still said get out go on get out, so I left in utter disbelief. I didn't slag his prices off, put him down or his business in any shape or form. I complimented his rats prices for gods sake and wanted to buy some! I was absolutely flabbergasted at what was happening, amazed beyond belief. I mean, the few times I have been in there he has said hello, are you alright, to which I'd say hello back of course and yes thanks are you, been busy and that sort of thing. The first time I went in there we spoke for about more than an hour about how he had to jump through hoops to open because the Council had so much red tape and rules and regulations, he said it was like they didn't want him to open. We spoke about websites and I said he should post on some forums to get the business known. All sorts of things were talked about.

I find this a very strange way to do business, even stranger behaviour and massively offensive. Like I said at the beginning, price matters, yes Henlow isn't local, however, a difference of £5.50 is a lot of money, it only costs me about £3 to get to Henlow and back in my diesel Picasso so I'd still be making a saving, not much but it's still a saving. Not everyone would make a saving depending on what mpg their car does unless of course they bought 2 bags which is an £11 saving minus fuel. Saving money in the current economic climate is a must but obviously Mr Petzotix doesn't take too kindly to comparing his prices with his competitors and is doing so well that he doesn't need the money. There was what I think was a mate of his in there, he certainly wasn't a customer, anyway he looked just as bewildered as I did as to what was going on! As I drove past they were out the front of the shop and the owner was laughing loudly, obviously he found what he'd just done amusing and doesn't need or want my money or care about his customers. His behaviour today was highly unprofessional and if that is how he plans on treating other customers then he won't be in business for very long as word will get round. It's a shame I didn't have a chance to record a video of what went on but it all happened a bit quickly.

It's no loss to me at all though as I quite enjoy a drive out to Jap Koi when I need to. I have shopped there for about 18 years or so now and am on first name terms with the general manager and the owner who always say hello (using my first name) and ask how I am and how my pets are too which is nice, so I will stick with them as they obviously understand what customer service is all about. I still can't believe what happened though and all over something so petty! Maybe he was having a bad day, I have no idea but there was no need for what he did to me. This has been playing on my mind since so felt the need to post on here. 

If you do go in there just be very careful what you say to him or you might get told to get out and get banned too!! I have dealt with much larger companies than his little shop with some shoddy customer service but nothing on this scale of epicness! I have had no problems with him the few times I have been in there and he had none with me based on our friendly chats but yesterday was for some reason or another a bad day for him and decided to take it out on a customer which is a very bad way to do business, obviously.


Even IF he apologised for his outrageous behaviour I wouldn't step foot in his shop again even if he paid me!



Everything I have typed here is 110% the truth and would happily stand up in court and swear by what I have said here. I have no reason to belittle him or his business and I don't believe I have done so other than repeat what happened. I haven't bent the truth or twisted a single word. His word against mine and his mate. Take it how you will.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01

That's not how you treat people coming into a shop to buy your products glad you let other people know what the shop is like


----------



## simate

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> That's not how you treat people coming into a shop to buy your products glad you let other people know what the shop is like


It was a very odd moment because my previous visits were absolutely fine.


----------



## snake74

*banned*

I have been a customer at Petzotix for over a year now. I cannot imagine the previous blog is by a genuine customer. I have been in the shop on numerous occasions when someone has brought in there sick animals (That they purchased from elsewhere) to be looked at by the owner of Petzotix.

He never says no, and such is his reputation that it makes you wonder why they dont take it back to where they purchased said animal to be examined.
I find the owner very easy going, and yes he is the type of person to call a spade a spade.

I bought a 100 chicks two weeks ago from petzotix for £8, So saying he charges £10 for 50 is quite rubbish.
If money where an issue, then explain why. Petzotix deliver Free and unlike most other places also offer a free holiday service.

Highly recommended shop that has gained "Awards" I wouldnt shop anywhere else Keep up the good work guys


----------



## simate

snake74 said:


> I have been a customer at Petzotix for over a year now. I cannot imagine the previous blog is by a genuine customer. I have been in the shop on numerous occasions when someone has brought in there sick animals (That they purchased from elsewhere) to be looked at by the owner of Petzotix.
> 
> He never says no, and such is his reputation that it makes you wonder why they dont take it back to where they purchased said animal to be examined.
> I find the owner very easy going, and yes he is the type of person to call a spade a spade.
> 
> I bought a 100 chicks two weeks ago from petzotix for £8, So saying he charges £10 for 50 is quite rubbish.
> If money where an issue, then explain why. Petzotix deliver Free and unlike most other places also offer a free holiday service.
> 
> Highly recommended shop that has gained "Awards" I wouldnt shop anywhere else Keep up the good work guys


I WAS a _*genuine*_ customer thank you, please do not assume I have made this up and basically call me a liar because I haven't made a single word of it up!! and he _*did*_ tell me that 50 chicks are £10, maybe if you buy 100 it is slightly cheaper but I wasn't given that option.

What "Awards" have they gained?


----------



## Pauley

*you must av gone to a diffrent place to where i went!!!!*



simate said:


> I got banned from Petzotix yesterday just for comparing his prices of frozen food to another place as a customer would do, price matters!
> 
> I wasn't rude or anything, I swear, I had no reason to be!! I asked how much he charged for a pack of 50 frozen chicks because I needed some for my ferrets, he said £10. I simply mentioned that his packs of 50 chicks at £10 were a bit expensive compared to Jap Koi in Henlow as they sell them for £4.50 to which he basically called me a liar and simply refused to accept that they could be that cheap as he gets his stock from the same supplier that they do! I said I would ring them with my phone on speaker so he could hear to which he said ok go on then. I rang and they confirmed the price of £4.50 for 50 chicks as I knew they would, he didn't apologise for his questioning of what I'd said but I let it go and said maybe they can buy more and get them cheaper as they have a lot more storage space for them. He said nobody that buys from him wants chicks so there's no point him buying in large numbers. Fair enough I thought.
> 
> I then saw his extra large rats were £2.85 I think it was and I said that's a good price as they are over £3 at Jap Koi if I remembered right, I was going to ask for a dozen but then all of a sudden he told me to get out and that I was banned. EH! I said, what on earth for!?! He said I always question his prices when I go in. The fact is I have only been in about 5 times since he opened simply because it's a nightmare to get parked anywhere along Castle Road at the best of times and I can't walk all that far due to having fibromyalgia and because I buy enough frozen food to last for quite a while after having bought a chest freezer as explained below.
> 
> There has been just ONE occasion when pricing was discussed at any length which was when I asked how much he could do 1,000 frozen chicks for, to my amazement he said £10!!! Wow I said, I'll have some, he said he'd order a box for me and for me and to come back the following week as they would take about 5 days or so to be delivered to him, I asked if he could take my number and ring me when they were in but he said nah I don't do that, just pop in some time, bit odd but went along with it. I even bought a chest freezer over that weekend to accommodate them! So I went back the following week after enough time had passed for them to be delivered to him but he said the price was now £35 or something, I can't quite remember, he didn't order any either because of the price increase. Obviously I asked why the price had shot up from £10, he said his suppliers had doubled their prices and on some products like mice and rats they had tripled the price. He said he was in the process of ringing round to try and get better prices as if he couldn't then he would go out of business because selling frozen food was his main income. He said to come back in a couple of weeks and he should have something sorted out by then. I rang after a couple of weeks and he said he hadn't sorted anything still and it might take him a while, fair enough I said but I needed to get some stock elsewhere as I couldn't wait any longer, he was ok about it and why shouldn't he be. That was the only time pricing was EVER talked about, ever! I actually felt sorry for him that he was being sort of priced out of the market. He obviously got something sorted with the price of his rats though, I didn't get a chance to see the price of mice. I have bought frozen rats off him each time I've been in, not anymore though.
> 
> So anyway, after saying his rats were a _*GOOD*_<<<<<<< price he said to get out, that I pick on his prices, that I wasn't even local (I am though and he knows it) or a regular (what's that got to do with anything, a customer is a customer regular or not!), just get out you're banned, you don't like my prices so if you're not happy then just get out. He even said that I had the nerve to ring another shop in front of him to check a price, I flippin well said to him shall I so I could prove I wasn't making up the 50 chicks for £4.50 thing to which he said ok go on then and then tries to use it as part of his little rant!!!! He was saying it all in an aggressive manner with a raised voice whilst waving a finger at me and then started to walk towards me which made me feel threatened, as I was walking backwards I attempted to point out to him that I said his rat prices were good and _*NOT*_ expensive but he was having none of it, I reminded him that the 1,000 chick situation was the only time I had talked about pricing with him and what the hell I had done to be told to get out and be banned!! He still said get out go on get out, so I left in utter disbelief. I didn't slag his prices off, put him down or his business in any shape or form. I complimented his rats prices for gods sake and wanted to buy some! I was absolutely flabbergasted at what was happening, amazed beyond belief. I mean, the few times I have been in there he has said hello, are you alright, to which I'd say hello back of course and yes thanks are you, been busy and that sort of thing. The first time I went in there we spoke for about more than an hour about how he had to jump through hoops to open because the Council had so much red tape and rules and regulations, he said it was like they didn't want him to open. We spoke about websites and I said he should post on some forums to get the business known. All sorts of things were talked about.
> 
> I find this a very strange way to do business, even stranger behaviour and massively offensive. Like I said at the beginning, price matters, yes Henlow isn't local, however, a difference of £5.50 is a lot of money, it only costs me about £3 to get to Henlow and back in my diesel Picasso so I'd still be making a saving, not much but it's still a saving. Not everyone would make a saving depending on what mpg their car does unless of course they bought 2 bags which is an £11 saving minus fuel. Saving money in the current economic climate is a must but obviously Mr Petzotix doesn't take too kindly to comparing his prices with his competitors and is doing so well that he doesn't need the money. There was what I think was a mate of his in there, he certainly wasn't a customer, anyway he looked just as bewildered as I did as to what was going on! As I drove past they were out the front of the shop and the owner was laughing loudly, obviously he found what he'd just done amusing and doesn't need or want my money or care about his customers. His behaviour today was highly unprofessional and if that is how he plans on treating other customers then he won't be in business for very long as word will get round. It's a shame I didn't have a chance to record a video of what went on but it all happened a bit quickly.
> 
> It's no loss to me at all though as I quite enjoy a drive out to Jap Koi when I need to. I have shopped there for about 18 years or so now and am on first name terms with the general manager and the owner who always say hello (using my first name) and ask how I am and how my pets are too which is nice, so I will stick with them as they obviously understand what customer service is all about. I still can't believe what happened though and all over something so petty! Maybe he was having a bad day, I have no idea but there was no need for what he did to me. This has been playing on my mind since so felt the need to post on here.
> 
> If you do go in there just be very careful what you say to him or you might get told to get out and get banned too!! I have dealt with much larger companies than his little shop with some shoddy customer service but nothing on this scale of epicness! I have had no problems with him the few times I have been in there and he had none with me based on our friendly chats but yesterday was for some reason or another a bad day for him and decided to take it out on a customer which is a very bad way to do business, obviously.
> 
> 
> Even IF he apologised for his outrageous behaviour I wouldn't step foot in his shop again even if he paid me!
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I have typed here is 110% the truth and would happily stand up in court and swear by what I have said here. I have no reason to belittle him or his business and I don't believe I have done so other than repeat what happened. I haven't bent the truth or twisted a single word. His word against mine and his mate. Take it how you will.




hello 
i would just like to say i am a snake collector and a new breeder 
Petxotic's has been nothing but helpful, informative and very nice.
i have also brought a female 2.5 yo corn snake who is very healthy and expecting a litter soon  and it feels like im visting family when i go to there shop. so Thanks Petxotics A++++++++


----------



## Pauley

Petzotix Bedford said:


> Hi RFUKers
> were a family run Exotic Pet Shop located on Castle Road in Bedford,just around the corner from the town center.
> 
> We're recently opened and have a great selection of snakes, lizards, arachnids, frogs, accessories and feeders. Please pop in and say hello and tell all your friends about us.
> 
> Thanks
> Petzotix Bedford


I love this pet shop they have helped me a lot with my corn snakes i even brought one of my snakes there and she is amazing and the even deliver, What a lovely family! big time thank you !!! Pauley and Steve from greyfriars


----------



## Khonsu

Twisted knickers, fireworks & popcorn all in one place :2thumb:


----------

